# A Couple of PM's



## birddog (Nov 3, 2016)

Finished up a set of Peppermills (well, one is a Salt Mill). It's tough to find a chunk of Olive wood here in NorCal without splits and checks of any size to turn a grinder.
One turned from local olive wood and the other local walnut.
Finish is Velvit Oil.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2016)

Very nice. I like the holders as well to keep the excess from crumbing up on the table - great idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 3, 2016)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2016)

birddog said:


> It's tough to find a chunk of Olive wood here in NorCal without splits and checks of any size to turn a grinder.


@norman vandyke might have some Russian olive...


Nice job too. Those are real nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Nov 3, 2016)

Very nice. I like the holders as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 3, 2016)

Gotta love that olive! The Russian is nice but not near the real stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2016)

That's cool looking! The coasters are a great idea. Tony


----------

